# Choice of flooring



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We have had a flood on the hall carpet and it was only 2 years old, the smell was awful. As we have to push a wheelchair over this we are considering replacing it with a wooden floor.Not knowing a lot about the different types can we have some info on what is available.The flood came from the wet room due to the shower head being pointed at the door from about 2 feet.:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Engineered wood, its like solid wood but not as expensive, fits together like laminate. Much warmer than carpet and, and this REALLY surprised us, much less dust!! and far easier to keep clean. All sorts of finishes, I went for oiled finish with beveled edges (looks much classier 'cos it doesnt look like laminate !!!

Check online for some really good deals

There is no way I would ever go back to carpet, in fact we are slowly working our way through the house (inc bedrooms) to replace all carpets.

Andy


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Top quality laminates like Karndean are very good and don't look like laminates although engineered wood is still a step ahead. So saying we were in a flooring shop the other day talking to the manager and she was recommending top quality laminates over engineered wood for everyday use. Her shop floor was covered in Karndean and we thought it was engineered wood!

One thing to think about with a wheelchair is whether it scratches. A neighbour of ours has engineered oak and it has been scratched in a number of places by a wheelchair and other equipment. You can sand engineered wood down a few times if necessary though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have engineered wood, oak 

It does get scratched particularly by the hound hurtling round the corners to get to the front door 

But I don't mind the distressed effect that lends to it, 

It can be sanded but we've never bothered 

We have it all downstairs apart from the main lounge, both bathrooms and the landing, easy to clean

But I also have rugs ( with non slip matting under ) in the hallway. 

We've had it down for well over 20 years 

Sandra


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We don't have carpets anywhere, only tiles or laminate with large rugs/mats. The laminate is unmarked after 20+ years.
My wife, who knows a lot more about buildings and floor coverings etc. than I ever will, swore the laminate would last at least 30 years....obviously she is normally right:frown2:


----------

